# help!!!stereo cutting in and out!!!



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

i have a 95 240sx, with a pioneer premier cd player, all stock interior speakers. driving down the road, the center concole power (my cd player and radar detector) will cut off, losing all power, the car runs fine and kep driving, and after a few seconds it will come back on, but it keeps cutting on and off every time i drive it. i looked at the interior fuse box, and all fuses are fine. does anyone know whats wrong or has had similar problems? the cd player was doen by circuit city less that 6 months ago, and i dont know whats going on!!!!


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

are the cd player and the radar attached to the same ground, power, remote...?


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

i just called my sound people, the cd player and all works in aux. mode, but when i start eh car my whole center concole, and winshield wipers dont work. i called the locla audio people and they said to have the battery and the alternator checked. could it be either of those?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tme1129 said:


> i just called my sound people, the cd player and all works in aux. mode, but when i start eh car my whole center concole, and winshield wipers dont work. i called the locla audio people and they said to have the battery and the alternator checked. could it be either of those?


Alternator? huh? I highly doubt that.... Sounds like it's wired goofey or an exposed wire is shorting.. Take it back to CC and chew some ass.... all you have to say is you didn't have the problem before they touched it..


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

a break in the case. while driving last night, the stereo cut out. i hit the steering wheel lightly an it came back on. so i figure the loose wire has to be touching th steering column below the dash somewhere. im gonna go crawl under it not an see if i can find it before work, wish me luck.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I 2nd what Mr. Young said. Take it to CC and complain, its definitely a bad connection or a short.


----------



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

well, i crawled under and found some weird red power wire hooked up to one of the fuses. i disconnected it and nothing has lost power, now all the stereo, wipers, everything works again. i went over to CC and spoke to the manager directly. he appologized, and i got their 110% cash refund for all the installation. thanks for all the help guys!!


----------

